# For Bobby



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

You asked for it so here are some pictures. Stoppers are Maple Burl, Camphor and Mesquite Burl from Viking. Pens are BOW, Antler, acrylic and one heck of a sweet looking piece of Osage Orange. The key chain is Cocobolo. Did another key chain in Osage, but gave it to my nephew already. Also had to throw in one of the littlest helper. Did I mention that this is a sweet lookin piece of Osage. It is a bad pic, but that pen is super sweet.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

VERY nice
Ilike the deer antler with the bark on it


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I love that hedge !
It will just get better and better over time, like Cherry.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Those stoppers are really sharp. I like that one on the right in the top picture...good stuff there! We need a tutorial on how you are making the stoppers 8*)!
Thanks for the pics..gb


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work and a mighty fine helper you have there. All lookin' good.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Really nice work, FF...Personally, I'm having HELL with the antlers. Got an order for a biggie all antler and my horns just don't quite get big enough..LOL

I'll figger out sumthin , though...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jim see if anyone has some Axis deer antler. It has longer straight pieces and is a little bigger around. Plus it is almost pure white when finished right.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I've been told you can straighten antler by boiling and then holding in a vice until cool/dry.

You can also soak it in hydorgen peroxide a few days to whiten it. I have done this to a test piece but never a piece I turned into a pen.

The part I hate with antler is the drilling. The rest is ok.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Flat Fish said:


> I've been told you can straighten antler by boiling and then holding in a vice until cool/dry.
> 
> You can also soak it in hydorgen peroxide a few days to whiten it. I have done this to a test piece but never a piece I turned into a pen.
> 
> *The part I hate with antler is the drilling*. The rest is ok.


Ten-four on THAT, FF..Busted a lot of knuckles trying to drill that stuff..

Re: 'boiling'.. I tried that a few months back..boiled it for at least a half hour and it was just as hard as a rock..:smile:..Slung it back into the pot for another hour and....NADA...

Gonna give that peroxide a try.. Tried cleaning up the finished blanks with a good rub down with acetone..but no sale...

Guess I'm gonna have to hustle some of these 'hunter-types' and see if I can't beg a few more axis..That really did make some nice pens...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

part I hate is the smell...yuck!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Those stoppers are really sharp. I like that one on the right in the top picture...good stuff there! We need a tutorial on how you are making the stoppers 8*)!
> Thanks for the pics..gb


I agree, I really like the same bottle stopper. Very nice and good shape to it. Nice job.


----------

